# Your Favorite House From a Movie or TV series



## Lara (Sep 12, 2020)

For me it would have to be a beach house...maybe from:
the TV series, "Grace & Frankie". I have a contract on my house and plan to move to the beach but this is "slightly" out of my price range. I got a little distracted in my house-hunting. This house sold in 2006 for 15 million in Malibu even though the average house there is 2-3million. That's Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin in the series. I find the show annoying but love the house...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 12, 2020)

My first thought was the Brady house but don't think I would want the artificial grass 

I always like the house on Bosch but would be afraid of an earthquake.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

For me it's got to be the Munsters house.

I've always had a busy imagination and whimsical dreamy approach to life, and so with so much kid still in me... kid that I never grew out of, the Munsters home has everything I could ever ask for.

It's large, spooky, yet inviting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2020)

So many to choose from

I liked the Godfather house in Lake Tahoe.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5363909/Godfather-IIs-Lake-Tahoe-estate-market-3-7m.html



I also like the center hall colonial in Blue Bloods.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

I was just a child, so I don't remember how fake it looked, but we were desperately poor and I remember wishing I could have that open plan livingroom in Bewitched...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

Father Knows Best .. to me, watching it as a kid, the house looked so big.


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2020)

I like this one from "House on Haunted Hill."


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2020)

The Swiss Family Robinson house.  The idea of living in a tree always intrigued me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Here's one I really liked. The movie was terrific.

*


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hee hee hee hee.  Anyone wanna try the shower?




Bates Motel and home​

​


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Hee hee hee hee.  Anyone wanna try the shower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike .. I was thinking of The Bates Hotel too


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Groundhog Day house...I live a 5 minute drive away!

It was a private home when the movie was filmed but is a B&B now.

*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2020)

I always liked the house from the TV show Golden Girls.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I always liked the house from the TV show Golden Girls.
> View attachment 122270


Me too, but I could never stand all that wicker


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2020)

I guess it would have to be the Grace and Frankie house, but with less nautical decor.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Highclere Castle from Downton Abbey?
*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

The Lake House


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2020)

The "Meet Me in St. Louis" house.



more pics of it here:

https://hookedonhouses.net/2009/12/13/meet-me-in-st-louis-the-victorian-on-kensington-ave/


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

Love the Painted Ladies houses in San Francisco. Here's the one from Mrs. Doubtfire ..


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2020)

"Buffalo Bill's" house from "Silence of the Lambs."    Nice basement, Teehee.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Sep 13, 2020)

*Me being a bit of a 'Hobbit'.........oh, and there's always a pot of tea on the go.  *


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 13, 2020)

Walton's Mountain home.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2020)

The Cartwright's house on Bonanza.









Lorne Greene had a modernized replica of the home built in Arizona.
https://www.secondshelters.com/2018...onderosa-replica-up-for-sale-in-mesa-arizona/


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Southfork  Ranch   (Dallas)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 13, 2020)

iris’ Rosehill Cottage from “the Holiday”


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 13, 2020)

All of the homes in the Columbo series.


----------



## Lara (Sep 20, 2020)

"Something's Gotta Give"with Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, and Keanu Reeves

When I renovate my kitchen, I want Keanu Reeves in mine. 
Oh c'mon, he says he likes older women


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Lara said:


> "Something's Gotta Give"with Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, and Keanu Reeves
> 
> When I renovate my kitchen, I want Keanu Reeves in mine.
> Oh c'mon, he says he likes older women
> ...


Lara, I'd be good without the addition of KR, is I could have a kitchen like the one in this video!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)

Gull Cottage from The Ghost and Mrs. Muir.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 123501


Can't view it, @Lewkat


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)

Did it post, Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Did it post, Pinky?


Yes it did  and now it shows up in your first post as well.
I remember seeing that movie when I was quite young.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)

OK, thank you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2020)

These houses have turned up in several television programs over the years.


----------



## Lara (Sep 22, 2020)

Father of the Bride...
Remember the swans on the front yard and then it started snowing so they put them in the tub


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)

*Definitely not the Kramden's apartment on The Honeymooners. And I don't remember ever seeing their bedroom or bathroom.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2020)

The house from Apple's Way would be a great house for a kid to grow up in.






I always liked the kitchen in Jessica Fletcher's old house in Cabot Cove.

https://hookedonhouses.net/2014/12/15/angela-lansburys-victorian-in-murder-she-wrote/


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2020)

The TV Addams Family house


----------



## Bethea (Sep 27, 2020)

I like the Andy Griffith house.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 27, 2020)

I've always loved most of those houses, but I have a new favorite. The ranch house of John Dutton in the *Yellowstone series *staring Kevin Costner. It's a great series by the way, on Paramont network.


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2020)

The homestead on "The Rifleman"


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The Cartwright's house on Bonanza.


Yup
That was my childhood fav

A few years back, just before they shut it down to the public, we toured that Ponderosa house
Disappointingly, I found it rather small


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2020)

When I was a kid this was my fav!


----------



## charry (Sep 28, 2020)

Our queen, at Balmoral ...


----------



## charry (Sep 28, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Southfork  Ranch   (Dallas)


I loved the Dallas ranch ...


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 10, 2020)

@pamelasmithwick  and @CinnamonSugar  beat me to a couple of my favorites!  The Lake House and Iris' cottage from The Holiday.

Also love the villa in Enchanted April which was filmed at Castello Brown in Portifino, Italy  ...but want to be there with Lottie and her friends.


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

One of Barbara Stanwycks best movies was "No Man of her Own."  from around 1950.  This is the opening sequence.  House is shown at 1:36.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2020)

Martindale Hall where the schoolgirls in 'Picnic At Hanging Rock' were taught


----------

